# Palmolive Shampoo Bottle



## aj0446 (May 22, 2012)

Found this old palmolive bottle, embossed on the front it says Palmolive Shampoo,
 B.J. Johnson Soap Co. On the back it says Milwaukee Wis USA
 Toronto ont, Canada.       I was wondering if this is a common bottle and if it was possibly Palmolives first bottle design? 

 LINK>>>  http://s1111.photobucket.com/albums/h461/aj0446/SHAMPOO/?action=view&current=fishing060.jpg


----------



## epackage (May 22, 2012)

It's early for sure, I have no idea if it's their first..

 This add shows the bottle with it's label, it's from 1915...


----------



## aj0446 (May 22, 2012)

.


----------



## aj0446 (May 22, 2012)

.


----------



## surfaceone (May 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  aj0446
> 
> .


 
 Hey aj,

 Are you having the photo posting breakthrough, or what. Well done. The "Embed" button is your friend. [8D]

 What's the base marking, please?

"Palmolive Shampoo

 The entire line of Palmolive soaps were the products of the B.J. Johnson Soap Co. They started selling the line in 1898. The line was so successful that in 1916 they changed their company name to Pamlolive Co. As a result of these two events the bottles listed here can be dated between 1898 and 1916.

 Fike had this bottle listed in his book, except he showed the one with the Toronto address added. That variant apparently was made by the Diamond Glass Co. after 1924. The bottle shown does not have that mark on the base (a diamond). Fike also said that the product was advertised in 1914 and as late as 1942." From Hair Raising Stories.




1904 Ad.

 "In 1864, Caleb Johnson founded a soap company called B.J. Johnson Soap Co., in Milwaukee. In 1898, this company introduced a soap made of palm and olive oils, called Palmolive. It was so successful that that the B.J. Johnson Soap Co. changed their name to Palmolive in 1917. In 1927, Palmolive merged with Peet Brothers to became Palmolive Peet.

 In 1928, Palmolive - Peet joined the Colgate Company to create the Colgate -Palmolive - Peet Company. In 1953, the company's name was simplified to Colgate-Palmolive." From.


----------



## aj0446 (May 23, 2012)

HAHA thank you i was hoping someone would notice. I am going crazy with picase. thanks 4 all the help. oh the base marking is an Illinois symbol with 497 inside  and a 5 next to the dimond on the outside


----------

